# Beta testing the JL Audio TwK 88



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

As the title says I'm testing out the unit as it just came in the mail today. Kind of excited honestly to see what this thing can do. I'm replacing my Audison Bit Ten so this better be as good if not better. The price is definitely much better that's for sure. I'll be updating this post as I discover new things.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

HushCarAudio said:


> As the title says I'm testing out the unit as it just came in the mail today. Kind of excited honestly to see what this thing can do. I'm replacing my Audison Bit Ten so this better be as good if not better. The price is definitely much better that's for sure. I'll be updating this post as I discover new things.


Pics punk! LOL

You can't just talk about a product you're beta testing and not show what it looks like.


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

jb4674 said:


> Pics punk! LOL
> 
> You can't just talk about a product you're beta testing and not show what it looks like.


Sorry had to have at least 5 posts before being allowed to post images. So I just went and posted 5 things lol.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Its so teeny (thats what she said). Optical in?

Never mind, searched and found the answer: 



robhaynes said:


> TwK 88 has eight (8) analog inputs, a digital TOSLINK and a digital coaxial input.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Guess you didn't get the email about not posting anything during the beta test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> Guess you didn't get the email about not posting anything during the beta test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ouch


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

HushCarAudio said:


> I'm replacing my Audison Bit Ten so this better be as good if not better.


i'd say that's not hard.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

jtaudioacc said:


> i'd say that's not hard.


Well it don't De-EQ unless you add the Fix. So


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

DDfusion said:


> Well it don't De-EQ unless you add the Fix. So


fix is a real fix. lol


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

pocket5s said:


> Guess you didn't get the email about not posting anything during the beta test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got me worried so I double checked all my emails. I've never been told this. Perhaps we are under different guidelines.


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

DDfusion said:


> jtaudioacc said:
> 
> 
> > i'd say that's not hard.
> ...


Yes I'm adding the TwK in addition to the Fix.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

What's the resolution on the time alignment? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere, although I may have missed it.


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

Onyx1136 said:


> What's the resolution on the time alignment? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere, although I may have missed it.



Perhaps I'm not understanding the issue/question. I've been using the FiX and haven't noticed any time alignment issues.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

HushCarAudio said:


> Perhaps I'm not understanding the issue/question. I've been using the FiX and haven't noticed any time alignment issues.


he just wants to know the resolution on the time alignment on the twk.


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

jtaudioacc said:


> he just wants to know the resolution on the time alignment on the twk.


Great, thanks for the clarification. The TwK has to be used in conjunction with the FiX to work correctly. Combined, I believe this it's still a cheaper option than going the Audison Bit One or Mosconi route.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Well y'all picked a great beta tester


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

HushCarAudio said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification. The TwK has to be used in conjunction with the FiX to work correctly. Combined, I believe this it's still a cheaper option than going the Audison Bit One or Mosconi route.


What is the reason behind going with two units instead of just one?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

HushCarAudio said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification. The TwK has to be used in conjunction with the FiX to work correctly. Combined, I believe this it's still a cheaper option than going the Audison Bit One or Mosconi route.


That's still not what the person is looking for however, things can change and shouldn't be shared until ready for production.



> What is the reason behind going with two units instead of just one?


To allow some flexibility to various installs. OEM, use the Fix to sum and correct signal then to be passed on to the TwK for further tuning.
Aftermarket head unit or different source, just use the TwK.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> That's still not what the person is looking for however, things can change and shouldn't be shared until ready for production.
> 
> 
> To allow some flexibility to various installs. OEM, use the Fix to sum and correct signal then to be passed on to the TwK for further tuning.
> Aftermarket head unit or different source, just use the TwK.


I see, the Fix is a LOC and the Twk is a processor. Thanks!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

HushCarAudio said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification. The TwK has to be used in conjunction with the FiX to work correctly. Combined, I believe this it's still a cheaper option than going the Audison Bit One or Mosconi route.


the fact you didn't understand the question and you gave this completely incorrect answer tells me, and others, you probably should stop and reevaluate what you are doing. 

First you are spreading misinformation, which is very bad for a new product. 

Second you don't understand the detailed technical aspects of what a DSP does, let alone what _*this*_ DSP does. People are going to have a lot of questions, which is expected, but you don't understand what those questions mean or the consequences of giving an incorrect answer. What is worse is you give an answer, like the TA resolution one, and then it is deemed through testing that it needs to change. Those kinds of things will cause confusion possibly distrust as the whole "well he said this, but mine shows something else" spreads. That does no one any good.

Third things may change, that's why it is a beta test and is why the head of JL QA explicitly said not discuss any level of detail or post pictures. I know of about 6 other people who are beta testers and we all got the same email.

Many of us have been experimenting with the user interface for a while now as well, and the only ones who have posted anything about it have been JL employees. This is the area that has the biggest potential for change. As I believe Rob and/or Manville has stated in the other thread, the hardware has been basically done for quite some time and it is the software that takes the most time to get right. As a software developer myself I understand how this all works. It isn't easy, and sometimes what is thought to work well doesn't and needs tweaking (no pun intended). 

I realize this is going to read harsh, but you are doing more damage than good. We have all waited patiently for this and are just as eager to see what it is capable of. The ones that I know that have it have a breadth of experience with DSPs and tuning. When the embargo is lifted I'm sure you will see some detailed analysis of the product come out by one or more people.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

fcarpio said:


> I see, the Fix is a LOC


Yea, that's how it would be used but it's more advanced than just an LOC.


There's a lengthy thread about it and the twk88 here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/173541-update-new-jl-audio-processors.html


Here's some technical info on the fix82:
https://jlaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/211576458-FiX-82-OEM-Input-Connections



And FWIW, there was a fellow who won his IASCA class at finals last year using the fix82 in his Cadillac.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> I see, the Fix is a LOC and the Twk is a processor. Thanks!


I think the folks at JL would start twitching if you call the FiX a LOC. LOC's don't fix the actual signal. The FiX has an actual DSP in it that does the work that it needs to. That is a far cry from a LOC


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I realize this is going to read harsh, but you are doing more damage than good. We have all waited patiently for this and are just as eager to see what it is capable of. The ones that I know that have it have a breadth of experience with DSPs and tuning. When the embargo is lifted I'm sure you will see some detailed analysis of the product come out by one or more people.


Agreed. A bit rougher than I would have worded it, but agreed.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

The fix is a fancy clean sweep. But does it DE-EQ more than one set volume?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> The fix is a fancy clean sweep. But does it DE-EQ more than one set volume?




No. If you have a volume dependent EQ, then you have to use the remote that goes with the Fix or the remote to whatever DSP you are using.


----------



## robhaynes (Jul 20, 2015)

Onyx1136 said:


> What's the resolution on the time alignment? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere, although I may have missed it.


Up to .02 ms increments.



fcarpio said:


> What is the reason behind going with two units instead of just one?


We call it the Modular Route. JL Audio believes a purpose built OEM Integration DSP and System Tuning DSP will perform better than in all-in-one solution. There are aspects in the FiX's correction process that might not be doable if it was sharing DSP horsepower for correction and tuning. 

Likewise on a System Tuning DSP (TwK), you are not sharing a lone EQ for correction and tuning, you have full processing abilities for tuning only. Removing correction from the system tuning DSP also means there is no need for a calibration process when there is a signal that needs no correction (such as an aftermarket head unit), speeding up the set-up and tuning process. 

Also, the consumer pays for what they need. If you have an aftermarket head unit, why are you paying for the integration part of a DSP you're not using?

Not saying "All-In-One's" are bad, we just feel the modular method is the correct approach for our products. 



fcarpio said:


> I see, the Fix is a LOC and the Twk is a processor. Thanks!


The FiX is a DSP. If you think about it, the FiX is an automated version of the TwK with no software to tune it. The unit has a powerful DSP chip that automatically corrects factory time delay, level matches, sums and applies 30-bands of equalization to give you a time coherent, flat, full-range signal in under 30 seconds. 



pocket5s said:


> I think the folks at JL would start twitching if you call the FiX a LOC. LOC's don't fix the actual signal. The FiX has an actual DSP in it that does the work that it needs to. That is a far cry from a LOC


My eyes are twitching a little...


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Onyx1136 said:


> What's the resolution on the time alignment? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere, although I may have missed it.


0.02 ms (one sample)


----------



## robhaynes (Jul 20, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> Well it don't De-EQ unless you add the Fix. So


As planned, that modular route mentioned above.



DDfusion said:


> The fix is a fancy clean sweep. But does it DE-EQ more than one set volume?


No. If you want a linear taper on the EQ you can use the optional DRC-100 knob for master volume control and leave the OEM source at the level the FiX was calibrated at. 

You have to remember, a calibration tone is used for the correction process during calibration. Music is not consistent, plays at different levels etc, the DSP would not be able to correct on that.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I think the folks at JL would start twitching if you call the FiX a LOC. LOC's don't fix the actual signal. The FiX has an actual DSP in it that does the work that it needs to. That is a far cry from a LOC


*LOC: *










*FiX: *


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Brilliant ^


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Has pricing been revealed for the tWK?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

the727kid said:


> Has pricing been revealed for the tWK?


The D8 (digital input only) has an MSRP of $379.99
The 88 (digital and analog inputs) has an MSRP of $429.99

They both will include the DRC-200 dual-concentric controller and 18 ft. USB cable.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

That's a pretty good deal of if the software is on point


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> That's a pretty good deal of if the software is on point


Thanks! We think it is a very powerful DSP at a great price. We hope you guys agree when you play with it.


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

pocket5s said:


> the fact you didn't understand the question and you gave this completely incorrect answer tells me, and others, you probably should stop and reevaluate what you are doing.
> 
> First you are spreading misinformation, which is very bad for a new product.
> 
> ...


Wow, yeah a little harsh. Perhaps it helps if I clear a few things up fellas. I've never represented myself as a pro installer with tons of experience doing DSP tuning and installs. JL Audio knows who I am and my limited experience yet chose to have me be a beta tester. I've only become a dealer with JL Audio a month ago so I have limited experience using their products. I've only had my shop open for 2 months now. If you are a beta tester you know they didn't provide any instruction manual or training on how to use the device. I'm assuming if you all have vast experience then this should be an easy task for you. I, on the other hand, don't have the vast experience and I think that is what JL Audio is interested in. Seeing if the regular public would be able to figure out their products and software. As for receiving an email saying not to release info about the product, I was never given such. I've now been contacted and was instructed that it's ok to post some information but to be cautious on what I post. Posting photos seems to be fine. If you don't want to know about my findings then you don't have to follow this thread. I just ask to please be respectful to what I post. Again, I'm not a super all knowing pro installer. I'm a guy with 3 kids and started this business so I can help pay for their education. I hope you can relate. 
Regards,
Bruce


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Im really going to be following this product. I recently bought a new F150 and way too many things are routed through the factory head unit so losing it is not an option. I actually retired from car audio after buying the truck but after 2 weeks with the stock system, I un-retired. Ive just started researching my options for factory integration (Im a total newb to it because Ive always used aftermarket receivers). Ive always been a big JL fan and the Fix seems just about perfect for running a proper amp and EQ off the factory HU. Now the TWK comes out to handle the tuning. You could use both, have pristine signal (digital from the Fix to the TWK even!), all the features you need and still come up cheaper than a H800 ($340 for TWK and $330 for the Fix).

So yeah, subbed.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

By the time you're done adding both pieces, you're at the same price point as an Audison DSP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

jb4674 said:


> By the time you're done adding both pieces, you're at the same price point as an Audison DSP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But with the TwK you'll have more processing power than the Audison. Still sounds like a win for the JL.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Onyx1136 said:


> But with the TwK you'll have more processing power than the Audison. Still sounds like a win for the JL.


and the audison doesn't correct the oem signal.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes it does


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

the bitone?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

There are DSPs on the market that do level-matching and summing (manually) and auto-eq of input signals, but the equivalent functionality of the FiX 82 or FiX 86 is not available in any other DSP at this time. The FiX products automatically level match, time-correct, sum and equalize the factory signals to generate usable preamp level full-range, flat signals. 

The FiX 82 provides analog or digital 2-channel output. The FiX 86 provides analog front, rear and subwoofer outputs.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

jb4674 said:


> By the time you're done adding both pieces, you're at the same price point as an Audison DSP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's pretty close.
BitOne: $750 MSRP
FiX 82 + TwK D8: $710 MSRP


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

pocket5s said:


> the bitone?


Yes. DE-EQ


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DDfusion said:


> Yes. DE-EQ


there is more to correcting the signal that just eq.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

msmith said:


> The D8 (digital input only) has an MSRP of $379.99
> The 88 (digital and analog inputs) has an MSRP of $429.99
> 
> They both will include the DRC-200 dual-concentric controller and 18 ft. USB cable.


That's both impressive, and reasonable. Well done approach I think at modularity as in not selling what the customer doesn't need.  And from what I've seen, also well thought approach of a bunch of fancy packaging that just adds to cost. It's hard to admire a sexy finned machined cover on your DSP while you're rolling down the road, huh. Make it square, small, well labeled and simple. I like!


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

Car is at the installer right now. Pick up today or Saturday. The Twk cannot come any sooner. Wish I could have known about these products. Maybe gotten on as a beta tester. 

Cayman GT4
The stock system doesn't have Bose so I questioned the need for the Fix82 since you can get an unbalanced signal from the factory deck. the installer believes in it and says it alleviates anything the deck may be doing. I considered running an Alpine h800 like I have in my 3 series but hate the extra alpine cux800 controller. The JL Twk/fix combo sounded great on paper and hides away completely. A sound system in a GT4 is pointless for most Porsche owners but I like my tunes. 

The Fix82 is tiny and tucks neatly next to the HD 600/4 amp in the oem amp position under the passenger seat. We found another spot under the seat for the passive crossovers but will be replaced by a 2 channel amp and Twk when I convert to active. 

My system will be cutting the centre channel and two rear full speakers. Running only the 1"/4"/8" speakers. Cabin is small and don't have to worry about these filler speakers. Running Hybrid L1/L4. Haven't decided on the 8" yet. Using OEM for now. 

I want to run active but until I can get my hands on the Twk I am using a set of passive crossovers for the 1"/4" speakers. Concerned about the position of the L4 being so far away from the tweeters. OEM has the tweeters on the dash but the 4" basically at my hip. The passive x-overs are running a high cross over point too (5200Hz) as the L4 is usually positioned way more forward in a system. I do not want to build a custom a piller pod. 

Here is hoping the Twk will give me the control to correct the challenges in my system. 

When is the projected release date for the Twk? Or can I have JL and my installer beta test a unit for me. Cannot hurt to ask.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

How does this site have it for sale if it's only available for beta testing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MrGreen83 said:


> How does this site have it for sale if it's only available for beta testing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's probably one of those "come buy it now and you'll get it when we do" type deals.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

agreed. they probably send you an email after purchase saying that too.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

MrGreen83 said:


> How does this site have it for sale if it's only available for beta testing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can guarantee you they don't have any.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sooooo I LITERALLY just got off the phone with my JL AUDIO guy at Audio One (Richmond, VA). He said its out, he just sold one, and is installing it in a SRT Challenger this Monday..............

If u wanna call to confirm the number is +1 (804) 793-8888




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

His name is Donny if u call 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

MrGreen83 said:


> Sooooo I LITERALLY just got off the phone with my JL AUDIO guy at Audio One (Richmond, VA). He said its out, he just sold one, and is installing it in a SRT Challenger this Monday..............
> 
> If u wanna call to confirm the number is +1 (804) 793-8888
> 
> ...


The only way he has one is if he is one of our Beta Testers. We haven't shipped any to dealers for sale yet.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

MrGreen83 said:


> How does this site have it for sale if it's only available for beta testing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because onlinecarstereo.com is one of those sites thatll sell you rebadged, refurbed or outright knock off gear.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Because onlinecarstereo.com is one of those sites thatll sell you rebadged, refurbed or outright knock off gear.


Or sell you something you want and when you call back to wonder why it didn';t ship, they say it is back ordered and try to talk you into buying something else. DEFINITELY scammers at onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

msmith said:


> The only way he has one is if he is one of our Beta Testers. We haven't shipped any to dealers for sale yet.




Don't think he would lie about something like that.......but I put the number the name and the business name out there for anyone that wants to confirm....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would bet the only person who would matter has already either called or already knows...that person is on this thread and is the VP of Marketing.


----------



## cbrandonb (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm just happy this thing is getting closer to release!

Brandon


----------



## HushCarAudio (May 4, 2016)

Ha ha yeah not even out for sale yet. That website is a joke and should be avoided if they are claiming they have them for sale.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I called a JL dealer and asked about when the product was releasing. They said they had already sold one & were installing one in a SRT Monday.....I'm not sure why they would lie lol. I'm just saying what I was told. Don't shoot the messenger...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> I called a JL dealer and asked about when the product was releasing. They said they had already sold one & were installing one in a SRT Monday.....I'm not sure why they would lie lol. I'm just saying what I was told. Don't shoot the messenger...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool story.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably confused with the Fix


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Audio one is a joke. Stay away from those people.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> Audio one is a joke. Stay away from those people.




Agreed. I only called them because I knew they were the closest JL dealer to me, and I have a relationship with some of the employees/managers from my old Honda Accord days. 

Seeing this thread had me intrigued about the product (twk 88)....figured I would call a dealer and see if they knew the release date on it. 

Didn't know that sharing the answer I was given >>(by the dealer)<<......would cause so much backlash at >>ME<<.....rather than the person who supplied the information. 

I guess that's what comes with the territory of being here. I can dig it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any possible updates as far as an eta ?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe off topic, but since JL is kinda here and listens, thank you for that.. Can I get an amen on this one from us car guys. Speaking of feeding the Twk, who wants one of these in 2-din format with no preamp, just digital output for the Twk digital unit? How cool would that be! Best looking head unit I've seen in a while and it's for a doggone boat!


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone notice the TWK was in the latest Crutchfield flyer that arrived yesterday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaynes (Jul 20, 2015)

BETA for TwK is at least 30 days. Obviously we are working on a few lingering bugs and/or anything new that is found by the test team. We're rounding third base and heading home (I like baseball puns  ). You guys should see them very soon (hence Crutchfield putting them up for what I would imagine is pre-sell).


----------



## cbrandonb (Nov 9, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks for the update, Rob.

Brandon


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

msmith said:


> There are DSPs on the market that do level-matching and summing (manually) and auto-eq of input signals, but the equivalent functionality of the FiX 82 or FiX 86 is not available in any other DSP at this time. The FiX products automatically level match, time-correct, sum and equalize the factory signals to generate usable preamp level full-range, flat signals.
> 
> The FiX 82 provides analog or digital 2-channel output. The FiX 86 provides analog front, rear and subwoofer outputs.


Is the FiX 86 new as well. I can't find any info on it. Only the 82. Price? Release date. Thanks.


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

Just picked up my car with the Fix82/amp/new speakers

Definitely need the TwK asap. This is a challenging car with the mid driver very far apart from the tweeter. 

Hope this sails through beta and j get the unit in and car tuned correctly.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

truckguy said:


> Is the FiX 86 new as well. I can't find any info on it. Only the 82. Price? Release date. Thanks.



Fix is out now before the Twk I believe.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

FiX 86 is the four-channel + sub version of the FiX. It will ship in mid June, if all goes well.


----------



## Dwizzle14 (May 20, 2016)

Msmith- do you have info on how the summing will work on the 86? Will users be able specify which channels they want to sum?

Additionally, does the eq calibration calibrate each channel individually? For example, my rears have less bass than my fronts from factory from factory. Will the calibration process calibrate each channel individually? 

Thanks


----------



## Iamsoda (May 23, 2016)

I need 5 posts to ask a question 1/5


----------



## Iamsoda (May 23, 2016)

I need 5 posts to ask a question 2/5


----------



## Iamsoda (May 23, 2016)

I need 5 posts to ask a question 3/5


----------



## Iamsoda (May 23, 2016)

I need 5 posts to ask a question 4/5


----------



## Iamsoda (May 23, 2016)

I need 5 posts to ask a question 5/5


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

The inputs are assigned as follows:
1/2 and 3/4 to front
5/6 to rear
7/8 (sub) to both front and rear

So, you can input 3-way front and 2-way rear signals (including the sub). 

Each of the four main output channels is corrected individually, giving you four full range, flat, time aligned outputs, plus a non-fading subwoofer output that is derived by summing the front and rear output signals. There is no digital output on the FiX 86. 



Dwizzle14 said:


> Msmith- do you have info on how the summing will work on the 86? Will users be able specify which channels they want to sum?
> 
> Additionally, does the eq calibration calibrate each channel individually? For example, my rears have less bass than my fronts from factory from factory. Will the calibration process calibrate each channel individually?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking over the brief reviews on Crutchfield's site shows users of the Fix82 having issues integrating with Chrysler's UConnect platform. Does anyone have further info on how these work in Dodge vehicles? I'm looking for a good option to detune the UConnect 8.4AN and this thread caught my eye.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Babs said:


> Maybe off topic, but since JL is kinda here and listens, thank you for that.. Can I get an amen on this one from us car guys. Speaking of feeding the Twk, who wants one of these in 2-din format with no preamp, just digital output for the Twk digital unit? How cool would that be! Best looking head unit I've seen in a while and it's for a doggone boat!


count me in!!!


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

MoparMike said:


> Looking over the brief reviews on Crutchfield's site shows users of the Fix82 having issues integrating with Chrysler's UConnect platform. Does anyone have further info on how these work in Dodge vehicles? I'm looking for a good option to detune the UConnect 8.4AN and this thread caught my eye.


You need to use the FiX-LSA-4 load-sensing adaptors on Chrysler audio systems with outboard amplifiers.

JL Audio FiX-LSA-4 - Processor Accessories


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

msmith said:


> You need to use the FiX-LSA-4 load-sensing adaptors on Chrysler audio systems with outboard amplifiers.
> 
> JL Audio FiX-LSA-4 - Processor Accessories


Thank you for the info!


----------



## odzbodkinz (Apr 16, 2016)

MoparMike said:


> Looking over the brief reviews on Crutchfield's site shows users of the Fix82 having issues integrating with Chrysler's UConnect platform. Does anyone have further info on how these work in Dodge vehicles? I'm looking for a good option to detune the UConnect 8.4AN and this thread caught my eye.


Bro, that was me, specifically. I wrote that review. First off, the signal cuts if the radio doesn't sense a load on the speaker wires. So Running the speaker output wires to the JL Fix caused the radio to mute. I fixed that with the JL Fix LSA which provides a load and passes signal onto the FIX. I just couldn't get men to calibrate. I don't know if I had a bad unit or what. It would pass signal through to my JL 700.5 amp but trying to calibrate off of my iPhone or USB was futile. 

I may try the Fix86. I just don't know. Right now my stock UConnect radio is running through the LSA and into my amp so I can power my aftermarket speakers and sub. Still waiting on a digital processing solution.


----------



## odzbodkinz (Apr 16, 2016)

msmith said:


> You need to use the FiX-LSA-4 load-sensing adaptors on Chrysler audio systems with outboard amplifiers.
> JL Audio FiX-LSA-4 - Processor Accessories[/url]


That allowed the signal to pass, but I could never get my Fix82 to calibrate. I tried different volumes...nothing. Failure every single time.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Nice to see msmith is still with JL. If it wasn't for you, there wouldn't be a stealthbox waiting to go into my Outback XT  

So the Fix is the replacement for the Cleansweep, and the Twk will be the DSP that allows for manual signal shaping. 

I can understand the rationalization behind separate units, but my personal preference would be to include both these functions in a single piece of hardware from a space/cost perspective. 

Any hope in something that does auto calibration using a microphone?

EDIT: Now I remember what I was going to ask. I have the OEM head unit, plus an additional source. I take it the Fix would allow for a volume knob so that it can compensate for the variable factory EQ much like the CS did. How can I add the external source into the mix so that the Fix's volume knob would work for that too? There's no AUX in on the Fix.

Cheers.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

vactor said:


> count me in!!!



I know right! Isn't that lovely. Sure enough tactile knobs and buttons. And clean no junk. Good display. I even like the big logo. I'm tellin ya if JL did that for 2-din car, with just an optical output for the Twk.. Game changer. No baloney "features" except Bluetooth for phone calls. Sorry off topic. Just hoping it plants a seed. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

odzbodkinz said:


> Bro, that was me, specifically. I wrote that review. First off, the signal cuts if the radio doesn't sense a load on the speaker wires. So Running the speaker output wires to the JL Fix caused the radio to mute. I fixed that with the JL Fix LSA which provides a load and passes signal onto the FIX. I just couldn't get men to calibrate. I don't know if I had a bad unit or what. It would pass signal through to my JL 700.5 amp but trying to calibrate off of my iPhone or USB was futile.


So you are unable to calibrate the Fix82 but you are able to pass a signal that hasn't been detuned? 



odzbodkinz said:


> I may try the Fix86. I just don't know. Right now my stock UConnect radio is running through the LSA and into my amp so I can power my aftermarket speakers and sub. Still waiting on a digital processing solution.


How is the LSA connected to your amp? It sounds like you are not currently using the Fix82. From the pictures on JL's site, the LSA has specific plugs. Does the output plug into the 700.5? 

I am looking for a way to provide a flat signal to a PPI DEQ8 processor. It will accept high level or low level inputs.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

odzbodkinz said:


> Bro, that was me, specifically. I wrote that review. First off, the signal cuts if the radio doesn't sense a load on the speaker wires. So Running the speaker output wires to the JL Fix caused the radio to mute. I fixed that with the JL Fix LSA which provides a load and passes signal onto the FIX. I just couldn't get men to calibrate. I don't know if I had a bad unit or what. It would pass signal through to my JL 700.5 amp but trying to calibrate off of my iPhone or USB was futile.
> 
> I may try the Fix86. I just don't know. Right now my stock UConnect radio is running through the LSA and into my amp so I can power my aftermarket speakers and sub. Still waiting on a digital processing solution.


Hi, The FiX is a machine, programmed to do a series of signal processing tasks in a specific order, within certain parameters. It has been thoroughly engineered and tested, and works as advertised, when used within its parameters. When it fails to calibrate, or produces an aberrant result, the solution is typically found by carefully analyzing what is going into the TwK to figure out where something fell outside its limits. 

We (JL Audio) would like to work with you to find out what is going with the FiX in your vehicle. It might be a good idea to start a new thread for this (since this one is devoted to the TwK 88 beta testing discussion). Or, we could work with you via e-mail or telephone. We are going to need specifics on the wiring of the FiX in your vehicle. This will help us figure out what is going on. We have a vehicle with a similar system in it here at JL Audio (a 300C), so we may even be able to duplicate what you experienced and help you troubleshoot it.

Please let me know via pm, or via e-mail at (myusername)@jlaudio.com

Thanks!


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

Babs said:


> I know right! Isn't that lovely. Sure enough tactile knobs and buttons. And clean no junk. Good display. I even like the big logo. I'm tellin ya if JL did that for 2-din car, with just an optical output for the Twk.. Game changer. No baloney "features" except Bluetooth for phone calls. Sorry off topic. Just hoping it plants a seed.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk




Agreed.

I'd like to to add a few things to the wish list. 

- Hi pixel density screen with capacitive touch.

- updated UI styling. The one in the pic looks like something from Windows 95. Obviously the bright white makes sense for a boat though. 

- "anything knob". It can be set to control whatever when hooked to the processor. If there is no processor, it could default to something else. It could also be used as a bass knob hooked directly to a JL amp.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mirkinator said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'd like to to add a few things to the wish list.
> 
> ...



I split it off into another thread appropriately. Sorry for the derail on that. 

Head unit player - JL Audio?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=277593&share_fid=10112&share_type=t


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

sebberry said:


> Nice to see msmith is still with JL. If it wasn't for you, there wouldn't be a stealthbox waiting to go into my Outback XT
> 
> So the Fix is the replacement for the Cleansweep, and the Twk will be the DSP that allows for manual signal shaping.
> 
> ...


There's no way to do it really. Unless of course you don't mind making that external source one of the OE head unit's input sources. The external source would have to go after the FiX. You could however get a TwK with the FiX. Then source select between the OE head unit and the external source from it. As well as doing master volume control from it.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Both the TwK 88 and D8 are now available. You can test drive the TüN software that controls them for free. Download at JL Audio: Car Stereo, Speakers, Subs, Amps, Home Theater

We also have full product information up on the web page. Car Audio - Processors - System Tuning


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

So my pre-order from Crutchfield should be shipping soon...


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

My shop said it isn't available in Canada yet. The big shops in the US get it first. 

Any rep able to pull some strings to get the shop an early unit? 

System is waiting for the TwK D8 to complete. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

gsdye said:


> My shop said it isn't available in Canada yet. The big shops in the US get it first.
> 
> Any rep able to pull some strings to get the shop an early unit?
> 
> System is waiting for the TwK D8 to complete.


Can you order direct?
Mobile Audio - Processors - System Tuning - TwK-88


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

msmith said:


> Both the TwK 88 and D8 are now available. You can test drive the TüN software that controls them for free. Download at JL Audio: Car Stereo, Speakers, Subs, Amps, Home Theater
> 
> We also have full product information up on the web page. Car Audio - Processors - System Tuning


Being new to Dsp's the software looks fairly easy to use and I like the layout. Seems like a good unit. 

Eagerly awaiting the reviews.


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

EmptyKim said:


> Can you order direct?
> Mobile Audio - Processors - System Tuning - TwK-88




Don't even see on the CDN site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

gsdye said:


> My shop said it isn't available in Canada yet. The big shops in the US get it first.
> 
> Any rep able to pull some strings to get the shop an early unit?
> 
> ...


That car doesn't have the option to use a MOST digital output converter?

MOST DA1 Digital Pre-Amp | mObridge


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> That car doesn't have the option to use a MOST digital output converter?
> 
> 
> 
> MOST DA1 Digital Pre-Amp | mObridge




Non BOSE nor burmester so much easier hookup. Didn't even need the Fix82 but it will be much cleaning sound with. De-EQ 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Questions about avsilability in Canada need to be directed at our distributor for Canada: Gemsen Distribution.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Jon225 said:


> Being new to Dsp's the software looks fairly easy to use and I like the layout. Seems like a good unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the reviews.



One fellow posted that it very very slightly bettered his current DSP in just output SQ. Without mentioning which DSP that is, let's just say it's one of the extremely popular ones, and certainly raised my eyebrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

gsdye said:


> Don't even see on the CDN site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a drive across the border down to Buffalo and get you one. Should be a short trip in that Porsche.


----------



## Drop11 (Jul 4, 2016)

Crutchfield is finally showing these in Stock.

Unfortunately my local distributor is saying they are back ordered.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Does the JL Audio TwK 88 have any type of Center Channel steering logic? And if so, any idea of what type?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

KillerBox said:


> Does the JL Audio TwK 88 have any type of Center Channel steering logic? And if so, any idea of what type?


I believe this has already been asked and the answer was a simple L+R matrixing. No proper L/C/R steering as found in Dolby, DTS, etc.


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

ghionw said:


> Take a drive across the border down to Buffalo and get you one. Should be a short trip in that Porsche.




I will be in the states in a few weeks. I will take a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I believe this has already been asked and the answer was a simple L+R matrixing. No proper L/C/R steering as found in Dolby, DTS, etc.


Not exactly... For each EQ bank input, you can create any mix of the left and right inputs, additive or subtractive, and you can adjust the relative level of the channels being added or subtracted. We don't claim this is as sophisticated as the steering algorithms in some of the branded upmixers, but it is more powerful than simple L+R.


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi... I have a question.

Will i be able to connect the OEM stereo to the TWK88's RCA inputs and also an tab/hi res player to the Digital spdif input and toggle between sources???


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

Pr_007 said:


> Hi... I have a question.
> 
> Will i be able to connect the OEM stereo to the TWK88's RCA inputs and also an tab/hi res player to the Digital spdif input and toggle between sources???


I believe you can do this by toggling presets. You would need a preset dedicated to spdif input.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Pr_007 said:


> Hi... I have a question.
> 
> Will i be able to connect the OEM stereo to the TWK88's RCA inputs and also an tab/hi res player to the Digital spdif input and toggle between sources???


Yes, you can... connect the digital source to Inputs 1 and 2 and set these up for Digital Input only.

Then, connect the analog source to any other pair of inputs (not 1 and 2). 

With that done, you can now set up Presets with different input configurations, so you can switch sources at the touch of a button.


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

Question on setup. I have a Toyota with factory JBL system. I replacing all of it top to bottom. Will the Fix 86 integrate into this system. Was planning on using this into a TWK 88. Also I understand JL uses the tuning disk to calibrate the system. Why does JL not use a streaming source to do this. (for those that use streaming service over cds)
Maybe its not needed (im a noob)


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

spread5150 said:


> Question on setup. I have a Toyota with factory JBL system. I replacing all of it top to bottom. Will the Fix 86 integrate into this system. Was planning on using this into a TWK 88. Also I understand JL uses the tuning disk to calibrate the system. Why does JL not use a streaming source to do this. (for those that use streaming service over cds)
> Maybe its not needed (im a noob)


We also offer the calibration track as a downloadable file, so you can use a thumb drive or media player via USB if necessary. You need to use an uncompressed file, however (wav or aiff)... or a very high bit-rate MP3. Otherwise, the calibration at high frequencies may have issues. This would also be an issue with a streaming service.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Can it do balanced diff input?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Can it do balanced diff input?


TwK-88 - Car Audio - Processors - System Tuning - JL Audio

"Input Type: Line-level, Differential-Balanced"


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Agree, have seen it listed in specs and cant find zero implementation review or confirmation of the feature


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Agree, have seen it listed in specs and cant find zero implementation review or confirmation of the feature


I gotcha.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Can it do balanced diff input?


All the analog inputs are differential-balanced. Page 11 for full input specs:

http://mediacdn.jlaudio.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/live_1/TwK_MAN.pdf?1466799632


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you, I think the jl it is then!


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

https://youtu.be/o8s2UIOF5U4

Heres a little review from sonicelectronix. I like the fact that the 2 units are seperate. It saves people money who have aftermarket units. Im sure theres plenty who will buy the twk by itself.


----------

